# This cracks me up



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 2, 2016)

Somebody gonna be pissed when they finally realize that this is off a car....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## how (Jan 2, 2016)

looks just like a prewar bicycle light I have seen before, I doubt if someone is bidding 200 for a light they dont know what it is


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 2, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> View attachment 262766
> 
> 
> Somebody gonna be pissed when they finally realize that this is off a car....
> ...




Perhaps these bidders own a pre-war Schwinn or Monark car !


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 2, 2016)

how said:


> looks just like a prewar bicycle light I have seen before, I doubt if someone is bidding 200 for a light they dont know what it is



Looks like but it's not... should have the screws on the sides... and I've seen people bid dumb money on things that they think are legit....think repop phantom parts especially the pedals... people also bid dumb money on things all the time without knowing lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jan 2, 2016)

Seen people taken on these lights before, this guy was probably thought is was real when he bought the bike he is parting out, usually a cheap replacement but to many trying to sell as bicycle, got to have the 2 side screws!


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 3, 2016)

I wonder what car/boat those came on?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 3, 2016)

Djshakes said:


> I wonder what car/boat those came on?



It was something like a 1932 packard model 8 if I remember. ...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 3, 2016)

This one is advertised as “Delta Silver Ray Prewar Fender Light. 1-bid @ $99 so far.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 3, 2016)

...........


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 3, 2016)

2jakes said:


> This one is advertised as “Delta Silver Ray Prewar Fender Light. 1-bid @ $99 so far.



That's a legit bicycle version 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 3, 2016)

VanHalendude knows haha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 3, 2016)

They were used as fender lights for several years in the '30s - here's one on a '34 Packard Twelve.


----------



## spokes (Jan 3, 2016)

Not that it matters to me but this is the dutchgirls description of light.
Doesn't sound like shistering to me.

OLD CHROME,  AVERAGE PITTING
SOLID BASE,  NO CRACKS
PLASTIC LENSE INTACT
THIS CAME ON THE SILVER KING I HAVE PICTURED
SOME SAY IT'S CORRECT SOME DON'T
IT'S STILL A GREAT LOOKING LIGHT
YOU DECIDE IF YOU CAN USE IT


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 3, 2016)

spokes said:


> Not that it matters to me but this is the dutchgirls description of light.
> Doesn't sound like shistering to me.
> 
> OLD CHROME,  AVERAGE PITTING
> ...



"Some say it's correct, some don't." ..seems like she is covering her just in case bases.... just like people who say "could be repop"... .... I emailed her twice with no response. ..even added pics... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 3, 2016)

spokes said:


> Not that it matters to me but this is the dutchgirls description of light.
> Doesn't sound like shistering to me.
> 
> OLD CHROME,  AVERAGE PITTING
> ...



I guarantee if she changed the listing with the correct information there would have been many bids retracted. .... if she didn't change the listing when she was given the correct info..to me..that's shistering

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for pointing this out Obi. I've seen those at auto swap meets before. Other than the obvious difference in the side screws, I have some questions. Are they made by Delta? Do the lenses and internals interchange? Are the bases the same?


----------



## vincev (Jan 3, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> They were used as fender lights for several years in the '30s - here's one on a '34 Packard Twelve.
> 
> View attachment 262937




Are we sure this Packard owner didnt get shistered and bought bicycle lights?


----------



## spokes (Jan 3, 2016)

Coming soon!!!! 
 Bicycles experts against Packard experts only on the CABE. 
Who decides who the experts really are?
We might need an expert to tell us that. 
LOL


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 3, 2016)

spokes said:


> Coming soon!!!!
> Bicycles experts against Packard experts only on the CABE.
> Who decides who the experts really are?
> We might need an expert to tell us that.
> LOL



Never said I was an expert. Was just offering up some information to help new bicycle peeps not get screwed when buying this certain part... ...esh... so much for my good deed for the day... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 3, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Thanks for pointing this out Obi. I've seen those at auto swap meets before. Other than the obvious difference in the side screws, I have some questions. Are they made by Delta? Do the lenses and internals interchange? Are the bases the same?



As far as I know..the only part that is interchangeable it the lens itself. The guts and bezel are different as is the base. The base, if I remember right, curves more on the bicycle version. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm no expert either but i do believe they were made by DELTA, seems like many of the top screw models have glass or plastic " DELTA " lenses and i don't believe that they all had their original lens replaced by a "DELTA" lens  and DELTA did make many different lights for the motorcycle and automotive industry


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 3, 2016)

great info guys, Thanks!


----------

